# Officer Gregg Benner



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer*
*Gregg "Nigel" Benner*
Rio Rancho Police Department, New Mexico

End of Watch: Monday, May 25, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 49

*Tour:* 4 years

*Badge #* 163

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* 1 at large; 1 in custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Officer Nigel Benner was shot and killed while making a traffic stop near the intersection of Pinetree Road and Southern Road at approximately 8:15 pm.

After making contact with the two occupants the vehicle fled and Officer Benner pursued it a short distance before it stopped again in the area of 900 Pinetree Road SE. One of the subjects opened fire on Officer Benner, wounding him, before fleeing again.

Officer Benner was transported to UNM Hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

One of the subjects was arrested by members of the Bernalillo County Sheriff's Office later in the night. The other subject remains at large.

Officer Benner was a U.S. Air Force veteran and had served with the Rio Rancho Police Department for four years. He is survived by his wife, two children, and three stepchildren.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Police Chief Michael Geier
Rio Rancho Police Department
500 Quantum Rd NE
Rio Rancho, NM 87124

Phone: (505) 891-5900

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22494-officer-gregg-nigel-benner#ixzz3bHrSZ1wZ


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Benner.

BLUE LIVES MATTER


----------

